# A-logging



## Ronichu (Nov 13, 2013)

Guys. Can we keep the a-logging down to just a dull background roar, please?

I know Chris has done some shitty things of late, and I was pretty surprised too, but recent threads are getting gummed up with way too many smilies and "the only way Chris can redeem himself is with death!" bullshit.

The   smilie is not an excuse to a-log.

Fuck me.


----------



## Pac (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been browsing this forum for a while, and, to me, people here use the "A-log" thing too much. Like whenever people mention something negative about Chris (Even if it's factually true), they always post "Not to A-log, but..." or something along those lines. 

But, that's just me.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Anna!

Most people are just saying it sarcastically but I guess it doesn't really add anything of value to the discussion. 
Plus the emoticon looks cool.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 13, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Hi Anna!
> 
> Most people are just saying it sarcastically but I guess it doesn't really add anything of value to the discussion.




just think of    as "i'm just kidding"

i think what is more "a-loggish" are the threads relating something personal of the poster to something wrong with chris. because it always ends up sounding like or outright becoming "i'm better than chris" threads.


also, i think this topic is for the "cwcki forums" forum as it does not relate directly to chris.


----------



## Ronichu (Nov 13, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> also, i think this topic is for the "cwcki forums" forum as it does not relate directly to chris.



Maybe. Probably.


----------



## Ronichu (Nov 13, 2013)

You can criticise Chris, it's just that yeah. I'm seeing a lot of stupid alog bullshit and it's not funny or insightful, it's just annoying.


----------



## EzioCanLeapofFaith (Nov 13, 2013)

Pac said:
			
		

> I've been browsing this forum for a while, and, to me, people here use the "A-log" thing too much. Like whenever people mention something negative about Chris (Even if it's factually true), they always post "Not to A-log, but..." or something along those lines.
> 
> But, that's just me.



I've seen it too.
People say things like, "Not to A-log but Chris is lazy and has no job"
It ain't A-logging if its true  

Wishing death upon him, comparing him to Hitler, etc now that's another matter.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 13, 2013)

Anytime you see me being overtly belligerent you can rest assured I'm just trying to be funny. Trying =/= succeeding I realize. I'll lay off.


----------



## champthom (Nov 13, 2013)

I get what Ronichu is saying and I do agree that it's a problem and that people should tone it down. 

I think the problem is that some people have a very narrow view of what constitutes A-Logging. A-Logging isn't limited to just wanting him dead or thinking he's worse than Hitler. There's the other extreme, where if you were to go to PVCC and /cow/ and say something like "Gee, I think Chris is a bit overweight" that would be considered A-Logging. Most A-Logging happens between these extremes though. 

A-Logging is really just taking Chris too seriously and being offended by him. I think if you're referring to Chris as a "subhuman scum" or "a fat piece of shit" that's definitely A-Logging. It's having such a low opinion of him and being personally offended by the things that he does. Yeah, Chris isn't an ideal model of humanity but for the most part, he's just an idiot. Relax, just laugh and enjoy the show. 

You don't have to like Chris, I don't think saying something like "I think Chris is fat" or "Chris seems a bit narcissistic" is A-Logging but it's not strictly "Chris gives autistics like me a bad name and deserves to die." It's often more subtle than that and people need to be more mindful and likewise, I think the mods and admins need to be a bit more vigilant about nipping it in the bud.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 13, 2013)

This is why I don't browse the Chris forum often.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> This is why I don't browse the Chris forum often.



I don't either, but it's mostly due to all of those Facebook updates.

BTW, I'm pretty sure A-Logging isn't just limited to Chris either. I've been in the Lolcow general forum and have seen (often justified) insults against Wizards, Loveshies, Bronies, the Irate Gamer and others. So it's not just limited to Chris, well from what I've read that is.


----------



## exball (Nov 13, 2013)

A-logging is common in the Chris community. Got to take the bad with the good I suppose.


----------



## milkshark (Nov 13, 2013)

When you A-Log about Chris' behavior, you sometimes send a negative message to others about yourself. People who A-Log about Chris being a welfare mooch come off like they're jealous of Chris not needing to work for a living. People who A-Log about Chris' Sweetheart Search sound like they're bitter single people who've already accepted that they're unfit for a relationship. A lot of times people get on their soapbox and lecture Chris and all they seem like is a preachy know-it-all.

Trying to "knock some sense" into Chris is like voting for a 3rd party candidate: It won't get you anywhere and you'll look dumb for doing it later. Look at Mary Lee Walsh, she tore up Chris' property and coldly told him he'll be forever alone. I'm not at all surprised that Chris thinks being a piece of shit is normal human interaction, because people like Ms. Walsh were just effortlessly shitty to him when they became upset. The way I see it, there's no need to lower yourself to Chris' level. Be better than him. He needs examples to follow that aren't 13 year old ween kids.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Nov 13, 2013)

DIE CHRIS


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 13, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> I get what Ronichu is saying and I do agree that it's a problem and that people should tone it down.
> 
> I think the problem is that some people have a very narrow view of what constitutes A-Logging. A-Logging isn't limited to just wanting him dead or thinking he's worse than Hitler. There's the other extreme, where if you were to go to PVCC and /cow/ and say something like "Gee, I think Chris is a bit overweight" that would be considered A-Logging. Most A-Logging happens between these extremes though.
> 
> ...



I totally agree about this. I am tired of people being bitter about Chris. Not to say that I like Chris at all, but I am baffled about why people would be offended by him. Or why they are choosing an autistic retard to make themselves feel better.

Look at all the thread basically saying "Chris gives people on disability a bad name". Or things saying "I'm so normal compared to Chris".

Ok, we all get it, Chris sucks. But taking out your insecurities on an autistic manchild really doesn't help your case either.


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 13, 2013)

When I  about Chris its done obviously tongue in cheek, I don't actually have any anger towards him, he's just a dumb/funny guy on the internet. Now ZooJay or Nick Bate on the other hand, I will admit, I have been guilty of getting maybe too angry with, for the forum, zoojay in particular.


----------



## Night Terror (Nov 13, 2013)

The more      you use, the less serious you're being
I'm more annoyed by people who say SORRY FOR A-GOGGLING when they're just saying Chris is an idiot, or Chris is lazy
That's not A-logging, chill out


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 13, 2013)

Yup, a-logging is funny when it's being done ~ironically~ right.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Nov 13, 2013)

DIE CHRIS!!


----------



## rocket (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you for making this thread op


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 13, 2013)

I guess you could be referring to me because I did post 'Death   ' in the apology thread but w/e. I don't want Chris to die, I was fucking around. If you can't differentiate between a joke and honest intent, you need to take a break from the Internet. Also, what Saddam did in the Gulf War was potatoes to Chris


----------



## exball (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry to  but, Chris is kind, caring, selfless, exceptional individual. I wish him well.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Pikonic (Nov 13, 2013)

Darky said:
			
		

> The more      you use, the less serious you're being
> I'm more annoyed by people who say SORRY FOR A-GOGGLING when they're just saying Chris is an idiot, or Chris is lazy
> That's not A-logging, chill out


A-goggling? That's sounds fun!
I guess it's all about how you say it, Femboibunny clearly isn't serious with DIE CHRIS!!! Look at the alog thread  in Spergatory, that's serious alogging


----------



## tobacky_vapor (Nov 13, 2013)

Chris gives us sonic recolor artists a bad name, WHAT HE HAS DONE IS UNFORGIVABLE!!!!


On a serious not, not to sound like a newfag here, but how many people on here are actually serious aloggers?  I mean I see regulars saying nasty crap about Chris, but it's more of a tongue and cheek joke than anything else.  Nobody really has a hatred towards chris and want to see him get better, but at the same time many (including myself) just don't believe he will ever want to change.  I always imagined actual aloggers being called out pretty quick.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 13, 2013)

you can tell the real a-loggers from the jokesters.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 13, 2013)

CHRIS IS THE WELFARE EMPEROR AND THAT MAKES ME GRR!


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 13, 2013)

CHRIS IS THE REASON AMERICA IS GOING DOWN THE DRAIN


----------



## applecat (Nov 13, 2013)

All of this anti-a-logging "Chris isn't Hitler and doesn't deserve to die" shit sure sounds like something CHRIS would want us to believe!


----------



## Male (Nov 13, 2013)

All of you alogers are terrible human beings and should die.
DIE ALOGERS


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 13, 2013)

applecat said:
			
		

> All of this anti-a-logging "Chris isn't Hitler and doesn't deserve to die" shit sure sounds like something CHRIS would want us to believe!



Does A-Logging count when perpetrated against A-Log? Because I think A-Log is a smear of   who makes our fair autistic warrior look bad by comparison. When A-Log gets up in the morning and puts on his greasy fedora and trench coat, he channels the spirits of Hitler, Pol Pot, and Stalin for the days schedule. I think he has a garden that he waters with orphan tears and fertilizer made from mulched kittens. He gives autism a bad name and I think he should undergo chemical castration, genital mutilation, and have a trial in the Hague for all he has done to besmirch the grand name of autism.

And also his comedy sucks


----------



## exball (Nov 13, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> All of you alogers are terrible human beings and should die.
> DIE ALOGERS


Hi Male-log.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 13, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> All of you alogers are terrible human beings and should die.
> DIE ALOGERS




hi anna


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 13, 2013)

I used to be a tall proud tree until I was A-Logged. Now I'm A-Stump


----------



## applecat (Nov 13, 2013)

A-logging is actually short for Anna-logging because Anna is secretly Chris' biggest troll.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 13, 2013)

applecat said:
			
		

> A-logging is actually short for Anna-logging because Chris is secretly Anna's biggest crush.



Fix'd that for you


----------



## Holdek (Nov 13, 2013)

milkshark said:
			
		

> Look at Mary Lee Walsh, she tore up Chris' property and coldly told him he'll be forever alone.



I wouldn't put much credence into Chris' version of that event.


----------



## Null (Nov 13, 2013)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> applecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody loves anna


----------



## Watcher (Nov 13, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Dr. Cuddlebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neither does Chris



			
				Holdek said:
			
		

> milkshark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering how Mary Lee Walsh parented Chris more than Barb ever did I'd assume it's accurate


----------



## The Dude (Nov 13, 2013)

Chris is the cancer that killed Bob.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Nov 13, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> This is why I don't browse the Chris forum often.



Same, I enjoy browsing the lolcow board a lot more, also is Chris really worth getting offended by, I mean I don't like a lot of things he does but that doesn't make me wish death on him.

We have to remember Chris is not evil, just a naïve idiot.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 13, 2013)

TastyWB 2.0 said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People who can't tell the difference between jest and malice are naive


----------



## rocket (Nov 13, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> you can tell the real a-loggers from the jokesters.



yeah this.  there's a few posters who are being funny or _trying really hard_ to be funny and that's fine

definitely a troll-shielding vibe off of a few folks though and their a-logging therefore feels more sincere.  dudes it's ok if you're a furry or a brony, as long as you don't start yiffing on our damn forums or whatever nobody's going to nail you with the sperg ray


----------



## CatParty (Nov 13, 2013)

Snarkiness can be funny, but it's when you get threads where the OP compares their life situation to Chris where it will inevitably become a-logging.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 13, 2013)

rocket said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To channel A-Log's own ED article, the people you refer to are one or two trolls away from being a lolcow themselves. I can't help think people on here are sensitive to certain subjects because they've got a big bulls-eye painted on their own backs.


----------



## rocket (Nov 13, 2013)

^ that's what troll-shielding means


----------



## Holdek (Nov 14, 2013)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The vast majority don't.  A few might.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm glad this topic exists because it's the perfect thread for me to say, I like Chris and want him to experience all the joys life has to offer at least once before he dies, up to, and including, a relationship with a sweetheart from the ground up.

 :arrow:


----------



## QI 541 (Nov 14, 2013)

TastyWB 2.0 said:
			
		

> We have to remember Chris is not evil, just a naïve idiot.



Chris is both.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Nov 14, 2013)

tobacky_vapor said:
			
		

> Chris gives us sonic recolor artists a bad name, WHAT HE HAS DONE IS UNFORGIVABLE!!!!
> 
> 
> On a serious not, not to sound like a newfag here, but how many people on here are actually serious aloggers?



I don't know about any users here, but we used to have a few on the Forumer board.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 14, 2013)

The Yuku one is even worse. (Which I'm just a lurker there) I remembered encountering a post about how the poster wished that Chris died in jail over the 28 October 2011 incident.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 14, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Dr. Cuddlebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody loves Milhouse!

Scnr


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Nov 14, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> The Yuku one is even worse. (Which I'm just a lurker there) I remembered encountering a post about how the poster wished that Chris died in jail over the 28 October 2011 incident.



Oh god not Slimz.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 14, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> The Yuku one is even worse. (Which I'm just a lurker there) I remembered encountering a post about how the poster wished that Chris died in jail over the 28 October 2011 incident.



Might have been the original Anthonly LoGatto.


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 14, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might have been me or maybe Applecat. diechris


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 14, 2013)

The Chris The.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Pikonic (Nov 14, 2013)

Mine doesn't work too well.


----------



## Null (Nov 14, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Mine doesn't work too well.


They're fighting over who gets to use it


----------



## exball (Nov 14, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Pikonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies! Sonichu would never betray father!


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 14, 2013)

People don't like what they fear to be. In the case of A-Loggers, they know deep down that they have a lot in common with OPL whether they are on welfare, have immature hobbies or still live their parents. Some will see the light and try to reform their ways. But, most don't because, hey, let's be honest, change is HARD WORK.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Pikonic (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, as we all say, Chris is his biggest troll.

Edit, this is about A-Logging after all


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't want to use my smiley because my wooden badge will get burnt.


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 17, 2013)

Pine Tar said:
			
		

> People don't like what they fear to be. In the case of A-Loggers, they know deep down that they have a lot in common with OPL whether they are on welfare, have immature hobbies or still live their parents. Some will see the light and try to reform their ways. But, most don't because, hey, let's be honest, change is HARD WORK.



I totally agree. But there are a lot more people on this forum who are like that than you expect.


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 17, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> Pine Tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I know. I know all too well. CWC inspired me to get my shit together. Honestly, A-Logging isn't a surprising reaction if you first find out about Chris. Hell, that's how I first responded. It's when you take a look at yourself and realize that you have too many similarities with the man that the desire for change should come about. The key word, of course, being should.


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 19, 2013)

One big problem here is people are quick to jump to prove how "non-spregy" they are. But most normal people don't give a shit about what a random guy on the internet does, nor do they go to forums about them. Maybe people here are confident but I feel like a lot of the comments here are because people are super insecure.

People also like to attack Chris for random shit, but I can guarantee there are a ton of people here who have embarassing lives themselves, it's just that no one really can tell. Yet I've found when you try to talk about it people also complain you're a "sperg" or soemthing. lol Ummm i guess people would rather have "asspats" here or whatever?

And I also don't get why people feel the need to compare themselves with someone who pretty much just has the mind of a child. Chris is pretty well off to a lot of autistic people (in that he can speak, etc), but I think it's pretty clear that he has some in-born tendencies that would prevent him from having a regular life regardless if he has an excellent school system and excellent parents. (And that would be a pretty big if) I think it's pointless to feel bitter towards Chris or even towards people like Anna or "Borb". Rather than criticizing random strangers over the internet, it's probably better to work on criticizing yourself.


----------



## applecat (Nov 19, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> And I also don't get why people feel the need to compare themselves with someone who pretty much just has the mind of a child.



Because Chris is Hitler and deserves to die.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 19, 2013)

applecat said:
			
		

> ChaosAkita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




chris is worse than hitler and deserves a worse death than hitler


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 19, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> applecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not even Hitler deserves that.


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 19, 2013)

Is there an exact definition of Sperg?


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 19, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> Is there an exact definition of Sperg?



Someone you don't like.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 19, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> Picklepower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, a sperg is someone throwing a shitfit over something petty or idiotic.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm gonna have to go OT for a sec, sorry…


			
				ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> Rather than criticizing random strangers over the internet, it's probably better to work on criticizing yourself.


I criticize myself all the time, 24-7. I'll admit I live in a shitty apartment by myself, make 15 bucks an hour, and have a social life which is board games with friends every Wednesday and karaoke with my boyfriend and friends on Saturdays. That's my life and it ain't too grand. You know what, I'm ashamed I follow Chris, nobody IRL knows I do. I can't help but be fascinated 
But please don't blanket everyone here as some Sperg loser who lives for Chris's torment, because that's simply wrong. A-loggers can't criticize themselves and choose to call themselves awesome because they're not Chris. 

This is a-logging:
Chris can't get a job, he must die because he contributes nothin to society.

This is not a-logging 
Perhaps if Chris got the proper treatment for his social condition and job coaching, he might get a job.


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 19, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to go OT for a sec, sorry…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't want to split hairs over what A-logging means. 

But firstly, I don't think criticizing oneself means you're being honest. I guess the inability to criticize oneself is the most extreme form of A-logging. But there are plenty of people who have low self esteem but think they're better than others.

(Although I have to admit, reading about your life does make me feel better about my situation haha)

But I think people shouldn't be comparing themselves with Chris AT ALL.

Ok I'm really sleepy so I have no idea if what I'm typing even makes sense.

But I'm asking why I should be making assumptions about people here. I don't see the big deal.


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 19, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> Is there an exact definition of Sperg?



you


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 19, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> Pikonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're an unemployed person who has no social life spends way too much time on the damn Internet(and it doesn't sound like you are, I'm just saying this as an example), the self-comparisons to Chris will inevitably show up. Hopefully, it wouldn't show up in a "at least I'm not Chris-chan!" way because that's counter-productive and will lead to writing stories about your SIX-INCH FOXDICK. How it should show up is "I need to get my life together otherwise I'm going to be like this guy in a few years".


----------



## applecat (Nov 19, 2013)

I would just like to point out that *AT LEAST MY FACE ISN'T FUCKING ORANGE*


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 19, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> (Although I have to admit, reading about your life does make me feel better about my situation haha)


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 19, 2013)

Pine Tar said:
			
		

> If you're an unemployed person who has no social life spends way too much time on the damn Internet(and it doesn't sound like you are, I'm just saying this as an example), the self-comparisons to Chris will inevitably show up. Hopefully, it wouldn't show up in a "at least I'm not Our Pet Lolcow!" way because that's counter-productive and will lead to writing stories about your SIX-INCH FOXDICK. How it should show up is "I need to get my life together otherwise I'm going to be like this guy in a few years".



I see it a lot.

"I'm autistic! But at least I'm not like Chris" (despite there being varying levels of autism and such)

"I'm on disability! BUt at least I'm not like Chris"

And these threads seem to be really accepted here too.



			
				Pikonic said:
			
		

> ChaosAkita said:
> 
> 
> 
> > (Although I have to admit, reading about your life does make me feel better about my situation haha)



Awww thanks. But as you can tell, it happens to the best of us.


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 19, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> I see it a lot.
> 
> "I'm autistic! But at least I'm not like Chris" (despite there being varying levels of autism and such)
> 
> ...



They aren't.

Be civil. Any A-Logging will be deleted. Chris is not Hitler and does not deserve to die for his antics. *This includes "I'm better than Chris because ..." threads.*


----------



## applecat (Nov 19, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Chris is not Hitler and does not deserve to die for his antics.



I really think we need to repeal that factually-inaccurate part of the rule.  :x


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 19, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> Awww thanks. But as you can tell, it happens to the best of us.


And that's why we have this thread




			
				applecat said:
			
		

> CompyRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If hitler was alive (who's to say he isn't   ) he'd party with Chris.


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 19, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> ChaosAkita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IDK, this seems like A-logging to me:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2678&hilit=autistic+perspective

Could you please explain why it's not considered so under the rules?


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 19, 2013)

"I'll admit I live in a shitty apartment by myself, make 15 bucks an hour, and have a social life which is board games with friends every Wednesday and karaoke with my boyfriend and friends on Saturdays."

Compared to Chris though, your life is fucking amazing.


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 19, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> "I'll admit I live in a shitty apartment by myself, make 15 bucks an hour, and have a social life which is board games with friends every Wednesday and karaoke with my boyfriend and friends on Saturdays."
> 
> Compared to Chris though, your life is fucking amazing.



What's the point of comparing someone's life to Chris though?


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 19, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> "I'll admit I live in a shitty apartment by myself, make 15 bucks an hour, and have a social life which is board games with friends every Wednesday and karaoke with my boyfriend and friends on Saturdays."
> 
> Compared to Chris though, your life is fucking amazing.


Thank you, I have what I have and will never give up on improving myself (PhD here I come!)
And hey, at least I'm not Chris


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 19, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> IDK, this seems like A-logging to me:
> 
> http://cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.php?f= ... erspective
> 
> Could you please explain why it's not considered so under the rules?



I blame perpetual slackers KatsuKitty and HSMOF. :arrow: 

There hasn't been a post in a week, though, so I won't bother to lock it or anything.


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 19, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Picklepower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't bother, it seems like most PhDs are a waste of time and money these days. Just saying.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 19, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> Picklepower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This way you can find your weak points and try to improve them. You don't want to end up like Chris, so of course you try your best to not seem like him. In a way, you can even use other people's life to find your weak points.


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 19, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> ChaosAkita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, so I was right to consider it A-logging then? And it seems no one is calling out OP for A-logging.


----------



## applecat (Nov 19, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> Alright, so I was right to consider it A-logging then? And it seems no one is calling out OP for A-logging.



What kind of validation are you looking for here? This forum attracts a lot of a-logging spergs. Sometimes they get caught, sometimes they slip through the cracks. That's the internet.


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 19, 2013)

applecat said:
			
		

> ChaosAkita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mod said that A-logging would be deleted and that it wasn't accepted here. I showed evidence to the contrary. 

Yeah I guess I would like to be confirmed I was right.


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 19, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> applecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck, you've figured out the secret!!!


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 19, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> ChaosAkita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inb4 bann has happen again


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright guys its been fun, but we knew one day we'd be figured out. Lets pack up and head home.


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 19, 2013)

This is getting intense.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 19, 2013)

Is it as intense as my desire to kill Chris?


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 19, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Is it as intense as my desire to kill Chris?


Not yet


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 19, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> A mod said that A-logging would be deleted and that it wasn't accepted here. I showed evidence to the contrary.





			
				applecat said:
			
		

> *Sometimes they get caught, sometimes they slip through the cracks.*


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 19, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> ChaosAkita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Holdek (Nov 20, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> One big problem here is people are quick to jump to prove how "non-spregy" they are. But most normal people don't give a shit about what a random guy on the internet does, nor do they go to forums about them. Maybe people here are confident but I feel like a lot of the comments here are because people are super insecure.
> 
> People also like to attack Chris for random shit, but I can guarantee there are a ton of people here who have embarassing lives themselves, it's just that no one really can tell. Yet I've found when you try to talk about it people also complain you're a "sperg" or soemthing. lol Ummm i guess people would rather have "asspats" here or whatever?
> 
> And I also don't get why people feel the need to compare themselves with someone who pretty much just has the mind of a child. Chris is pretty well off to a lot of autistic people (in that he can speak, etc), but I think it's pretty clear that he has some in-born tendencies that would prevent him from having a regular life regardless if he has an excellent school system and excellent parents. (And that would be a pretty big if) I think it's pointless to feel bitter towards Chris or even towards people like Anna or "Borb". Rather than criticizing random strangers over the internet, it's probably better to work on criticizing yourself.



Look I feel bad if you have autism but there's nothing any of us can do about it except point out when your sperging gets out of hand.


----------



## rocket (Nov 20, 2013)

*thread topic:* chris is kim il-sung reincarnated

_op text:_ hello has anyone considered that chris is not in fact autistic but the reincarnation of DPRK founder and father of the juche philosophy, kim il-sung?  consider the evidence: 1) he is overweight ha ha fatty fat fat, 2) he is eternal leader of cwcville, 3) he too has amassed a mountain of material wealth on the backs of his fellow countrymen, 4) dwells upon slights both real and imagined for decades, 5) festers in an impoverished trash heap while maintaining delusions of grandeur, 6) clearly hates koreans based on all available evidence

^ that is an example of both a spergy and a-loggy thread

i will demonstrate an a-loggy comment by mentioning that my life and character are both objectively better than chris's and sneak a veiled plea for validation (from both myself and internet strangers) while i'm at it, also i'm way more fit and get way more sex than whoever started this dumb hair-splitting derail


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 20, 2013)

Akita, being a dick is only cool if you've got something interesting to say or you're classy about it. Picking fights in every thread you're in makes it look like you're dumb or you're just doing it for shits and giggles.


----------



## exball (Nov 20, 2013)

applecat said:
			
		

> I would just like to point out that *AT LEAST MY FACE ISN'T FUCKING ORANGE*


Where is your proof? _Mr. Clyde Cash_.


----------



## champthom (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll chime in a bit more:

A-Logging is strongly discouraged, and especially egregious examples get locked and whatnot. But sometimes there's grey areas and if I was a hardass who had to crack down on every instance of A-Logging, I would have to lock or delete probably about half the posts on here. For example, I'm not really crazy about the "What if you could punch Chris anywhere?" thread. It's not strictly A-Logging, but I don't want to appear to be a hardass about it. That's the thing about being a mod or an admin, on the one hand you have to enforce the rules but you can't be a hardass about enforcing every single rule to the point you can't have any discussions because some part of it infringes on the rules. I know recently there was a thread that was something along the lines of "For people on disability, what do you think of Chris?" and I thought Compy handled it well when he warned people on the thread to tread carefully. The thread topic was just ripe to provoke A-Logging but it's not entirely impossible to have the thread without A-Logging if it was properly done. 

The whole A-Logging rule is mostly a safety measure for all parties involved. One, unfortunately there are people who lurk the forums who have the intention of finding a new lolcow to replace Chris. I know what these kind of people are like, because I hang out with them on PVCC and I've frequented /cow/ for ages and to them, saying something like "I hate Chris! He gives autistics like me a bad name!" or "I wish Chris would die!" says to them "Yes, please troll me, I hate a harmless autistic manchild because I am desperately overcompensating for my own miserable life." Second, I don't want to give Chris fodder. I have a strong suspicion feel that Chris thinks we all hate him and want him dead, when I think most of us are just have a morbid fascination with Chris, albeit on the unhealthy side at times. I think the average person here doesn't want Chris dead, they just think Chris is bizarrely interesting and they probably wish Chris would listen to people and change for the better. Third, it's to keep Null's and by association my ass safe. If Chris ever wisens up, I don't want him to show this forum to an attorney or someone and show them posts that say things like "If I had the chance, I'd slit Chris's fat throat" or shit like that. I don't want to give an impression we're some sort of hate site and jeopardize us. Likewise, if some psychotic person decides to physically harm Chris, I don't want law enforcement to find this forum and argue that we encouraged this person. This is similar to the reason why I don't allow trolling plans. 

If you see A-Logging in a thread, report it. There should be a little button in the post to do so and that makes the mods' and admins' jobs easier because it'll pop up for us and we can investigate it immediately. People have been posting out threads but nobody has reporting them, don't be afraid to report bad posts.


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification, Champ! However, I'm still not really sure what threads qualify for locking under the current A-log rule since you seem to give a lot of leeway. I know that anything wishing harm on Chris is a no-no, but what about anything else?



			
				A-Stump said:
			
		

> Akita, being a dick is only cool if you've got something interesting to say or you're classy about it. Picking fights in every thread you're in makes it look like you're dumb or you're just doing it for shits and giggles.



You've told me.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 20, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification, Champ! However, I'm still not really sure what threads qualify for locking under the current A-log rule since you seem to give a lot of leeway. I know that anything wishing harm on Chris is a no-no, but what about anything else?



Read this: [cwc]A-Logging[/cwc]


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 20, 2013)

Huh, I guess you could say this thread has turned to chaos.


----------



## exball (Nov 20, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> Huh, I guess you could say this thread has turned to chaos.


Cha-log?


----------



## CKO87 (Nov 21, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> Look at all the thread basically saying "Chris gives people on disability a bad name".



Frankly, Akita, CWC gives all of humanity a bad name. Maybe I should have thought twice before posting that "shot dead by the Ruckersville police" comment on his most recent YouTube video, but the son of a bitch makes me sick to my stomach. Michael Snyder should have pushed for him to get consecutive life sentences after the car incident back in 2011.

*braces for imminent banhammering*


----------



## exball (Nov 21, 2013)

CKO87 said:
			
		

> ChaosAkita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consecutive life sentences for vehicular assault? Your understanding of the law is a bit shaky.


----------



## CKO87 (Nov 21, 2013)

My bad.


----------



## Null (Nov 21, 2013)

If you feel that a post is "A-logging" or breaking any other rule (like "I may be on SSD, but I'm better than Chris because I mow my lawn" type stuff), report it. Himawari is on top of her shit and like half of all reports we get are from her, but the feature is available to everyone.


----------



## Himawari (Nov 21, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Himawari is on top of her shit and like half of all reports we get are from her


Oh geez seriously?? Hahaha;;;


----------



## Bgheff (Nov 21, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> I'll chime in a bit more:
> 
> A-Logging is strongly discouraged, and especially egregious examples get locked and whatnot. But sometimes there's grey areas and if I was a hardass who had to crack down on every instance of A-Logging, I would have to lock or delete probably about half the posts on here. For example, I'm not really crazy about the "What if you could punch Chris anywhere?" thread. It's not strictly A-Logging, but I don't want to appear to be a hardass about it. That's the thing about being a mod or an admin, on the one hand you have to enforce the rules but you can't be a hardass about enforcing every single rule to the point you can't have any discussions because some part of it infringes on the rules. I know recently there was a thread that was something along the lines of "For people on disability, what do you think of Chris?" and I thought Compy handled it well when he warned people on the thread to tread carefully. The thread topic was just ripe to provoke A-Logging but it's not entirely impossible to have the thread without A-Logging if it was properly done.
> 
> ...



Now we'll never know where people could punch Chris.     Anyways, I figured it was obvious that was a joke thread.  I dislike A-logging because it is tiresome.  As for /cow/, I don't see how they are relevant.  They really aren't any different, except most like to post anon so someone out there can't "get them" or something.  I agree with the rules posted, but I doubt Chris actually reads through the forums.  The forums are just an easy scapegoat for him to rationalize why he doesn't have a sweetheart yet.


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 21, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> If you feel that a post is "A-logging" or breaking any other rule (like "I may be on SSD, but I'm better than Chris because I mow my lawn" type stuff), report it. Himawari is on top of her shit and like half of all reports we get are from her, but the feature is available to everyone.



I'm still not completely sure what constitutes A-logging and what's just regular forum discussion. 

But thanks, I never thought about the report feature, thanks.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 21, 2013)

ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A-Logging: Chris is so stupid! He really should die/be raped/get robbed for what he does to other with autism! I'm better because I have autism and I raked the leaves!   

A normal onlooker to Chris's antics: Lol   

A normal onlooker who likes poking fun at Chris: Hey, do you think Chris washes down Healthy McWraps with a giant ass cup of sugar water?   

Faux Intellectuals: Blah blah blah armchair psychology blah blah blah mental disorders    

Epic Weeners:


----------



## Null (Nov 21, 2013)

Laying down some really strict definition of what constitutes a rule and what doesn't is generally an ineffective approach.

Instead, if something seems really over the top or inappropriate or graphic, report it. If the mods agree we'll take care of it. Simple as that.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 21, 2013)

the mods know their job. trust their judgement.


----------



## Himawari (Nov 21, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Instead, if something seems really over the top or inappropriate or graphic, report it. If the mods agree we'll take care of it. Simple as that.





			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> the mods know their job. trust their judgement.


This.  A lot of the reports I send just basically say "uhhhh idk if this a problem or might become a problem but here, jsyk lol."

Don't be afraid if reporting a post if you aren't 100% sure, that's why there are mods who actually look at the reports before action is taken.


----------



## rocket (Nov 22, 2013)

Akita I'm sure you're a totally ok dude but just heads up you kinda come off as wanting to drop some truth bombs about the status quo here

/cow/ might be more your speed


----------



## Null (Nov 22, 2013)

rocket said:
			
		

> Akita I'm sure you're a totally ok dude but just heads up you kinda come off as wanting to drop some truth bombs about the status quo here
> 
> /cow/ might be more your speed


This sounds really paranoid. It's more than possible that she just holds an opinion popular elsewhere.


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 22, 2013)

rocket said:
			
		

> Akita I'm sure you're a totally ok dude but just heads up you kinda come off as wanting to drop some truth bombs about the status quo here
> 
> /cow/ might be more your speed



Thanks for the suggestion! But it's pretty slow. I post here because it goes much faster, even if I don't ever get the discussion that I'd personally prefer, haha.


----------

